# How much ACTION ON THE FREE ADDS



## mamiecarter (Jan 20, 2007)

I looked and found a few sold notices but very few. Any one have any luck/
Didn't think many TUGers were in the market for much. Mostly we own what we want so the natural market it non members. Anyone have statistics on results/


----------



## brother coony (Jan 20, 2007)

I Have Posted 3 Adds but so far Not One Nibble as Compare to when I post on the regular Tug Site

brother c


----------



## johnmfaeth (Jan 20, 2007)

Not a single inquiry with a number of free ads in the new system.


----------



## mamiecarter (Jan 20, 2007)

*How are responses to the regular TUG adds*

That is an interesting point. How are the new free ads getting response in comparison to the paid TUG adds everyone has access to/ WHAT WE ARE SEEING MAY JUST BE THE RESULTS OF THE FACT THAT EVERY ONE WHO USES THE FREE ADDS ALREADY OWNS WHAT THEY WANT. How much response are you getting from the paid TUG adds


----------



## jzsackst (Jan 20, 2007)

This may be a silly question -- but here goes.  What is the difference between the free and paid adds.  How do you get to each?  I have posted a free add but didn't realize there was another place to post.  Thanks for the information.


----------



## Born2Travel (Jan 20, 2007)

Could it have anything to do with the free ads not being so easy to find?


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 20, 2007)

the free ads have the statistics posted right next to them...id say its pretty good considering they are not public (for the most part) and are quite difficult to find.

Its something we are testing as we said to begin with....it was never meant to get anywhere near the traffic of the existing classified ads until all the links pointed to it...merely to test new ad functionality.

If not for one major problem with the software...it would have been live long ago.


----------



## hirochi (Jan 20, 2007)

*How Much Action - Where Are The Ads?*

How much action does the TUG BBS classified ads get? 

Well, I'm on the TUG BBS home page and there does not seem to be a place to click to get to the TUG BBS Classified ads.  One coan click on "Classified ads" but that takes you to the regular ads not the BBS ones. There needs to be an easy way to get there. I'm still looking!

Help!


----------



## urban5 (Jan 20, 2007)

*Directions*

Go to top of this page in Global Announcments block and click on link to read more about TUG Classified Ad Beta program.  Then scroll down to large link that says click here to see Classified Beta Ads.  I think you have to be logged in to do this.


----------



## mamiecarter (Jan 21, 2007)

*5.5 Percent Succes Rate*

I foud the statistics. 749 adds posted, 42 sold for a 5.5 percent sucess rate. How does the compare to TUG's paid adds statistics/


----------



## Makai Guy (Jan 21, 2007)

mamiecarter said:


> How does the compare to TUG's paid adds statistics/



I doubt that anybody knows.  The paid ads have no way to track successes.


----------



## vemmajhose (Jan 21, 2007)

I have always had to go to the bbs forum and find the thread titled free classifieds to get to the forum.  The way you provided about the beta program has sent me to see ALL the ads, the other were just about 10 or so.  I really think more people would check them out if they had a link to find them...or even knew about them.  I am checking them all out now and have made attempts to contact owners on a few already.  I hope one of them works out for me. 
Thanks for this thread.  I hope others get their eyes opened from this thread too.  TUG is such such a great ts tool for old and new alike!  
Keep it up!


----------



## Makai Guy (Jan 21, 2007)

The ad system you are referring is currently under development.  It's purpose right now is to get the bugs out before it goes 'live' fulltime, rather than to be vehicle for selling timeshares.   When it goes 'live', access to it will be much more prominent.


----------



## Space Coast Laurie (Jan 23, 2007)

Makai Guy said:


> The ad system you are referring is currently under development....When it goes 'live', access to it will be much more prominent.



Any idea when it's going live?  It seems like it's been in Beta for a looooong time.  

I know it's a test system now rather than being a true sales vehicle, but I agree with whoever said that it's very hard to find.  That will no doubt change when it becomes THE sales location.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 23, 2007)

when the major problem gets solved...


----------



## mamiecarter (Jan 27, 2007)

*What is the Major Problem?*

So elucidate. What is "the major problem'? I like the add formatt on the free adds so it would be nice to see it go public. How much trafic do the old format paid adds get? some one must know and a comparison would be nice to tell us who uses them.


----------

